# How do you remove quick launch icons ?



## hhannam (Oct 13, 2004)

More precisely, how do you _*permanently*_ remove the icons from the quick launch bar (right side of taskbar, especially) without removing the host program. When installing programs they often offer a choice of selecting a desktop icon, a quick launch icon, etc., but I have yet to be able to find out how to (permanently) delete the quick launch icons without uninstalling the host program. I certainly have looked throughout the help section(s), but to no avail thus far....I would appreciate some guidance on this. :4-dontknow


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

You should be able to simply right click on the item you wish to delete and select delete from the list. 

Please let us know if this resolves the issue or if you need further assistance.


----------



## tummypony86 (Mar 28, 2005)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;Q283084


----------



## hhannam (Oct 13, 2004)

TO: EPOS159 reply

Thanks for your response, but as I mentioned, I want to permanently delete the icon. If you right-click and delete, you only delete it for that session, but when you restart windows, the icon will reappear.

TO: tummypony86

I thank you also for providing the Microsoft Support URL, but when I saw all the warnings about possible serious damage when modifying the registry (if you don't know what you're doing, and I don't) I decided it may be a bit risky. I am also uncertain as to whether modifying the registry is the correct solution in that the preface remarks refer to "past icons", and I don't know if that is what I'm trying to delete. As previously stated, I am just trying to eliminate the quick launch icon and not the program.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Dec 7, 2005)

I've never had the icon pop back up after removing it, and gracefully shutting Windows down. Now on occasion, the icon would pop up again if I deleted it and Windows had an error or a power outtage and Windows was not shut down properly.


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

Same here... I've deleted several of my quick launch items, and they never came back. 

Is there a particular magazine that you are noticing this problem with?

or are you talking about your notification area that shows you all programs that are currently running. I just saw that you said right side of the taskbar (quick launch are one click icons next to the start menu that open specific programs). If you want to keep certain programs from starting up when you boot:

Go to "Start" --> "Run" --> type "msconfig" --> click the "Startup" tab --> select the programs you do not want to start on startup. The next time you boot a screen will pop up saying that this has been modified.


Please let us know if this resolves the issue or if you need further assistance.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes that makes more sense to me.. msconfig would be the route to go if you mean the Taskbar Icons of programs that are in use from startup or when you open the program.


----------



## hhannam (Oct 13, 2004)

*Tah-daahhhh!! Fixed !!*

First let me apologize for leading readers astray. I obviously didn't know the difference between quick launch icons on the left and task bar icons on the right...duuhhhhh !! 

It was the task bar icons on the right, not the quick launch icons on the left that I was inquiring about, so *EPOS159's suggested solution *of accessing msconfig took care of the problem. Thanks a heap, and once again..please forgive me for a slight case of idiocy !! :sayyes:


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

We're glad that we could help you get this issue resolved. :sayyes:


----------

